# Trs32



## rsa (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an older TRS32 that I purchased used about 8 years ago. I really don't have a clue as to what year it is. Can John Deere tell me by the serial number? I'm trying to determine who manufactured it. If it turns out to be a Murry product I won't put any money in it for repairs and move on. The label indicates that it was manufactured in Canada. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Deere used to build their own up until @ 1991. Then subbed out to Murray and Ariens until @ 2001. Then got out totally and let them be handled by Frontier (B&S units). Now those Frontier units are JD branded. 

I know the TRS and TRX units were Murrays, and they basically ruined the reputation of JD snow machines. Those built by JD in the 70's and 80's are very good, and the later one's post-Murray are pretty good. New are fine too.


----------

